# Ports: what version is "."?



## nikolajg (Mar 22, 2011)

When I think about ".", I think about "trunk". It most likely not "trunk" (current). What version is it? Latest in "stable"? My experience is that when ftp binaries does not work the port will. PS Im using stable/Latest in PACKAGESITE.

Thanks.
Nikolaj G.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2011)

nikolajg said:
			
		

> When I think about ".", I think about "trunk". It most likely not "trunk" (current).



Actually, it is.  The ports tree does not branch, there is only one version.  It is shared by the various versions of FreeBSD.


----------



## ckester (Mar 22, 2011)

The ports in the ports tree are version-controlled and you can use tools like ports-mgmt/portdowngrade to revert to a previous version of any particular port.

But, as Warren said, there's no branching and no distinction between CURRENT, STABLE and RELEASE.  It isn't labeled as such, but there's only "CURRENT".


----------



## nikolajg (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok. Is it a risk in production? I guess it has undergone inspection and test by another developer. What about other tests, like in stable and release (I'm guessing)?

No matter what, I'll still continue using the ports tree - I'm having good experience with *portupgrade -P* (first fetch binaries and then use ports).

Nikolaj


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2011)

nikolajg said:
			
		

> What about other tests, like in stable and release (Im guessing)?


Have a look here: http://pointyhat.freebsd.org/errorlogs/


----------



## nikolajg (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok. Thanks. I'll use that.

Nikolaj G.


----------

